# Anyone using the DeWalt tough system boxes



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

One of my suppliers is running a special on them. Best prices I've seen for them.

Small 39.99
large 44.99
x larger 49.99

All 3 with the rack/cart $ 269


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm using and I likey:thumbsup:

Those are pretty fair prices.

I have 2 big, 2 small, 1 medium, 1 cart.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

redwood said:


> One of my suppliers is running a special on them. Best prices I've seen for them.
> 
> Small 39.99
> large 44.99
> ...


It's real hard for us to locate your supplier if we are interested without a little more of hint as to who they are, or is it a secret?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've played with them in the store. The only reason I don't have some is cost, but for that price, I'd be all over them.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

r4r&r said:


> It's real hard for us to locate your supplier if we are interested without a little more of hint as to who they are, or is it a secret?


I'm really just asking how people like them and if there are any better deals out there.

I'm not divulging my sources, as they might sell out. J>K>

They are through a local lumber yard that sold out to PRO Build. Not sure if they are national or not. They might have even been part of the Wickes chain.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm using the lboxx system only because my jigsaw came in one, and I got a deal on two from amazon. 

If I had to start over I'd go festool systainer, seems like a better system as far as accessing something on the bottom of the stack without removing the rest.

If I did a lot of remodeling or demo I'd use the dewalt system for the simple fact they are much "tougher" from what I can tell.

At those prices you can sell them on eBay and get most of your money back if you don't like them.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have 2 smalls, a large and a xl.

I curently use a small for a milwaulke drill/ impact set with charger. Fits perfect.

Another small for small tools, blades, bits, and odds and ends.

Large box currently hold my most common hand tools.

Xl box holds my less commonly used hand tools.

I like them alot. Waterproof, dust
/ dirt proof, and tuff as hell.

I couldnt justifty the price for the cart, yet. 

Compared to systainers there bulky and dont have the options like systainers. But they are waterproof and tuff unlike systainers.

Im getting a systainer with bins for grk r4 screws over the dewalt small case just because i want it to be compatable with my sort 12.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Found this review. Not your run of the mill testing.

http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/2012/09/dewalt-tough-box-gets-initiated/


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I have a complete set of L-Boxxes, two complete sets of the Dewalt Tough System, plus a couple extra small boxes. 

The only systainer I have is the one that came with my TS55 saw.

The L-boxxes are fine for what I use them for, but are lighter duty.

The Dewalt tough boxes are very rugged, and I like them a lot. I keep adding to the set as I have extra cash. I have the cart, but have never actually used it. 

I've had the Dewalt boxes since they were available, and they have survived bouncing around in the back of the truck, in all weather, better than anything else.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

*Stanley Bostitch*

They look similar to the Stanley Bostitch structural foam boxes. Lowe's has them in 23" and 28" for 20-30 bucks. Has the waterseal gaskets, too.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> They look similar to the Stanley Bostitch structural foam boxes. Lowe's has them in 23" and 28" for 20-30 bucks. Has the waterseal gaskets, too.


Its a similar material.

Dewalt is much thicker and stronger. Better gasket to.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Dewalt sells a branded version the bostich tool box. The tough system boxes are very similar in construction, but built heavier and more durable.
The Dewalt TSTAK boxes are the closest thing they have to systainers, but heavier duty, with seals and such.


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

I have both the tough system and the t stak. I like them both, but prefer the tstak because it's more customizable. Tough system gets a little heavy when you fill up the large box.

Only complaint is the two systems don't work together.

Supposedly, they are coming out with more options for the tstak. The dewalt rep that I talked to a couple of months ago said they are just getting started with their storage line.


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

Forgot:

Runnings (midwest farm supply store) has the tstaks on sale through 12/16. $5 off each box. Not sure if they sell them online.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Do not confuse the Tstak with the Tough system. 

The tough system is gasketed, and survives well in all weather conditions. 

The Tstaks are not gasketed, and are of a different type of plastic, which does the job well, but is thinner.


----------



## SignGuy (Jul 8, 2011)

I have the small tough system box. I use it for my dewalt 20 volt impact and drill as well as charger. Also has a nice flip open storage for drill bits and such. It's a better way to protect your investment compared to the bag they give you. No complaints this far and very strong.


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

I've got a whole slew of Tough system boxes for my cordless tools and anything that will end up on a job site from start to finish.

I personally love them, but with a few caveats. They are heavy, and rather bulky for the storage the provide...a small price to pay for nearly bomb-proof storage. But sometimes I do with they were just a little bit smaller.

I still have not found a perfect way to store all my fasteners and finishing stuff, so I'm waiting to see if they come out with taller TSTAK, or if I should go with the proven systainer.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I seen at Running's the dewalt drill, impact come in a little tough box.


----------

